# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Endrrat...

## Robbery

Pershendetje...
Kisha nje pyetje per psikologun edhe pse nuk e di se cili eshte dhe ne mund te bej pyetje mbi endrrat.. :ngerdheshje: 
Gjithsesi, shoh shpesh ne enderr forca te mbinatyrshme qe me shtyjne te bej keq por per nje arsye ose nje tjeter nuk ia aarrijne..perveç ketyre shoh shpesh Murgj, Pape dhe sikur vrapoj po jam shume e lodhur..:S..
 :Lulja3:  :Lulja3:

----------


## mia@

Do behesh murgeshe me duket. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

tani ne pranvere eshte koha qe shihen me shume endrra, keshtu thone...
Robery kot per kuriozitet po te pyes, ne ca gjuhe i sheh endrrat ti?

----------


## Robbery

Broken c'kemi... :buzeqeshje: 
Nuk je e vetmja qe me pyet dhe jam munduar me shume se njehere te perqendrohem..here shqip here italisht..varet nga personazhet e endrres..
Psh kete nate enderrova sikur isha ne Berlin  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje: ..Edhe flisnin gjermanisht...:P

----------


## broken_smile

edhe mua keshtu me ndodh, varet nga personazhet dhe gjithashtu vendi ku zhvillohet endrra, si dhe mosha, kur enderroj veten time kur isha e vogel gjithmone shqip, ndersa kur shoh fytyra te panjohura perhere ne italisht...
po cthote berlini njehere? a u kenaqe ndopak te pakten?  :ngerdheshje:  (e flet gjermanishten ti?)

----------


## Robbery

Hahaha..jo nuk e flas gjermanishten po kam ndermend te bej nji xhiro nga Berlin ne prill ose ne maj...edhe ndoshta e enderroj se me pelqen shume...

----------


## broken_smile

> Hahaha..jo nuk e flas gjermanishten po kam ndermend te bej nji xhiro nga Berlin ne prill ose ne maj...edhe ndoshta e enderroj se me pelqen shume...


i sogni son desideri, di felicità...
nel sogno non hai pensieri, 
ti esprimi con sincerità...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Robbery

Ajo duhet te jete..Po ky psikologu ne dispozicioni per hallet tona cili eshte?

----------


## Izadora

Une nuk jam psikologe , por do me pelqente te lexoja sesi e shpjegon nje psikolog endrren ose pse ndodh :

Heren e fundit , endrra qe me ka ngel ne mendje , pas nje dite teper normale , pa asnje lloje stresi ose problemi , pra truri kaloi nje dite te qete , ne darke (ne gjume ) pashe ne ederr qe dikush nuk munda t'ia identifikoi fytyren , sikur po me mbyste me duar , mi kishte futur duart ne fyt .
Kjo enderr me eshte perseritur disa here 

Po e theksoi , nuk ndodhesha ne shtres apo te ndonje problemi tjeter, se ndryshe do i jepja vete kuptimin endrres , ndodh nga stresi , dite mizerable , enderr makabre .

Pse ndodh ?


Ps. I rafte pika atij/asaj qe do me me mbyt mu  :perqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> Une nuk jam psikologe , por do me pelqente te lexoja sesi e shpjegon nje psikolog endrren ose pse ndodh :
> 
> Heren e fundit , endrra qe me ka ngel ne mendje , pas nje dite teper normale , pa asnje lloje stresi ose problemi , pra truri kaloi nje dite te qete , ne darke (ne gjume ) pashe ne ederr qe dikush nuk munda t'ia identifikoi fytyren , sikur po me mbyste me duar , mi kishte futur duart ne fyt .
> Kjo enderr me eshte perseritur disa here 
> 
> Po e theksoi , nuk ndodhesha ne shtres apo te ndonje problemi tjeter, se ndryshe do i jepja vete kuptimin endrres , ndodh nga stresi , dite mizerable , enderr makabre .
> 
> Pse ndodh ?
> 
> ...


Izadora jane hijet qe te mbysin naten. Me ndodhte mua e njejta gje kur isha me e vogel.  Mbajta nje byrzylyk me rruaza te zeza, dhe nuk me kane dale me qe atehere. Provoje dhe ti njehere. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

> Izadora jane hijet qe te mbysin naten. Me ndodhte mua e njejta gje kur isha me e vogel.  Mbajta nje byrzylyk me rruaza te zeza, dhe nuk me kane dale me qe atehere. Provoje dhe ti njehere.


Hijet jane  tjeter , eshte person po fytyren nuk ja dalloja dot ( ka syte , hunden , floket por nuk arrija ta identifikoja) , u pa puna po bej listen kush me ka inat  :djall i fshehur: 

Kam nje byzylyk ne kemb , mqs nuk ma mban per tatuazh :-D , dhe ne njeren nga rruazat eshte nje rruaz sy , me te mbrojt nga keqbersit  :ngerdheshje: .
Mia me duket se duhet me ven rruaza si varse (tek fyti ) , nuk be efekt tek dora xD   :-)


Ps. Me teper jam kurioze , sesi truri naten corientohet , kur dite ben nje 'pune ' normale, te qete.

----------


## broken_smile

Iza une do thoja te kunderten, dmth qe ne ato momente te endrres truri orientohet pavaresisht se ne nuk jemi ne gjendje ta kuptojme deri ne fund. seshte e thene qe duhet te ece ne paralel me diten qe sapo ka kaluar sepse ai eshte ne perpunim konstant, cdo gje e perjetuar apo e menduar me pare ndikon, bashkevepron apo reflektohet ne menyre simbolike ne ate qe shohim ne enderr... se si, pse dhe per c'qellim mbetet nje mister : )

ps. ca jane keto hije goca se na trembet : D

----------


## mia@

Broken mos u tremb. Keshtu na kane thene ngaqe nuk dinin c'emer ti vinin tjeter. Me ka ndodh dhe mua si Iza. Me behej sikur me vinin te krevati nga pjesa e kokes dhe me shtrengonin ne fyt. Nuk arrija ta shikoja dot, vetem mundohesha te lirohesha. Nuk mbaj mend sa here me ka ndodh, por shyqyr Zotit s'me eshte bere me qe atehere. Eshte vertet torturuese.
Iza tani shyqyr ka varese te bukura me gure te zeze.
Me perpara ekzistonin vetem vareset qe shisnin arixhinjte. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

une mendova se e kishit me shaka ju te dyja po e paskeni patur seriozisht  :ngerdheshje:  keshtu si e pershkruan ti qenka nje tmerr i vertete, ndersa une kur isha e vogel kisha frike tu shikoja ne pasqyre naten sepse mendoja se do me dilte nga mbrapa fytyra e nje shtrige, ose kur flija i mbuloja mire e mire kembet sepse kisha frike se ndonje fantazem do tmi kapte nga poshte krevatit, ca fantazie ee : D
se dolem pak jashte teme po sprish pune.

----------


## Izadora

Broke deri sa te vije psikologu/psikologja  , jemi duke qare  *hallet* me njera tjetren . Sa per friken naten , une kur ndodh te jem vetem ne shtepi (behet fjale per naten :-D ), i mbaj te gjitha dritat ndez , shytttt  mos i tregoni njeriut  :ngerdheshje:  

Mia e vertet qe endrra te tilla jane torturuese dhe me torturuesja eshte kur ne enderr e ndjen qe eshte enderr . 
Ti e s'forcon trurin te zgjohesh dhe kur zgjohesh plotesisht , te ze fryka me flejt prap  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

Iza, une qe nga momenti qe vendosa ti mbaja per here te pare kembet zbuluar dhe qe dhe shtrigat ne fund te fundit jane te mira, me iku frika. 
kur kupton qe je ne ate momentin e gjysem enderr, dmth qe kupton qe je duke enderruar, eshte bukur ta drejtosh ti endrren, sidomos kur enderron fluturimin siper detit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

Broke nuk me ka ndodh ndonjeher ta komandoi une endrren , se ndryshe nuk do cohesha me nga gjumi :-D

----------


## broken_smile

> Broke nuk me ka ndodh ndonjeher ta komandoi une endrren , se ndryshe nuk do cohesha me nga gjumi :-D


po ja qe eshte e mundur, provoje njehere : )

----------


## Robbery

Hajde cfare tatepjete paska marre tema...Po djallin e keni pare ndonjehere  :perqeshje: ?
Meqe ra fjala une tani shoh ne enderr hije ndersa e vogel flisja osa bertisja..heren e fundit qe e kam pare hije (rreth nje muaj ka) jam zgjuar nga gjumi ne 3 te nates duke qare dhe fjeta me driten ndezur per pjesen tjeter te kohes..Tmerr..

----------


## mia@

> po ja qe eshte e mundur, provoje njehere : )


Mua me ka ndodh shume here. Nuk e vras mendjen sikur dhe te bie nga lartesia se jam e vetdijshme qe jam ne ender. Eshte shume fun. :ngerdheshje:

----------

